# portable tracks?



## midlifer (Jan 19, 2008)

The bride said go for it! I would like some input on building and or purchasing portable 1/32 tracks to take to school, scouts and the dads. Everything from the best layouts to individual power to each lane plus the most common drawbacks and problems for these public use type of tracks. I know it is a very broad question but if you could give me an idea it would be appreciated.

Peace
JC


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*More info...*

Hello ML... Couple questions... What are you thinking of in terms of size? Are you meaning a modular system that sets up into a large layout? or... Are you meaning a layout that is smaller, so that it can be moved on its own from place to place??... If the latter is the case just wondering why not HO? You could probably get much more lineal footage onto it and the cars are more affordable. nd


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Greg Braun, at www.hoslotcarracing.com has some modular track building schemes. His site is full of information. Check it out


----------



## midlifer (Jan 19, 2008)

*portable track ideas*

Let me narrow it down. I would like to use 4 lane 1/32 artin track since I have some of that I would like a littlte more than an oval. But here I'm not sure because I'm torn between knowing that in reality 70-80% of racing would be by adults eventually and which is more enjoyed by the general public (not club members or shop racers), oval or scenic road course? Size I was thinking maybe 2 5x8 sections with most of the track built on each section that I could roll on there side and put in a few sections on site. I've looked at other shops that do this, mini motorways, nomad and others I am just a little unsure which way to go. Thanks for the help here. Get this, the bride says go rent a storage unit to build in and work on the track since this would not fit in my man cave where our band is rehearsing. Am I being set up? Is she sick of hearing me talk about this? Or is she just that cool? You'ld think I would know after 20 years together. My boys 8 and 9 can't wait for dad to start. 

Peace
JC


----------



## midlifer (Jan 19, 2008)

*Changed my little track..Controllers,amps and more?*

Like other newbies I'm sure, bought this figure 8 1/32 artin track thinking it would be perfect for ME then my kids then the neighborhood kids. Set it up it was fun for all, then I decided to switch it to an oval for the heck of it. I am stunned at how much I and the kids are enjoying it this way. Seems easier for them to handle and they get to go faster. I created a high bank at one end and a hill in the back straight. Again I am so surprised I thought an oval would be way to boring..Wrong. Of course of the many things I am trying to work on Lap counter/timer,different layouts I have a new question... changing controllers for a standard artin track (want them longer so I can seperate drivers)with the original power supply. Can I do it. Do I have to rewire the track and is there a way to have different amps to each lane to control speed? Thanks for the help. Are there any other Florida home racers on here?
Peace
JC


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

midlifer said:


> Like other newbies I'm sure, bought this figure 8 1/32 artin track thinking it would be perfect for ME then my kids then the neighborhood kids. Set it up it was fun for all, then I decided to switch it to an oval for the heck of it. I am stunned at how much I and the kids are enjoying it this way. Seems easier for them to handle and they get to go faster. I created a high bank at one end and a hill in the back straight. Again I am so surprised I thought an oval would be way to boring..Wrong. Of course of the many things I am trying to work on Lap counter/timer,different layouts I have a new question... changing controllers for a standard artin track (want them longer so I can seperate drivers)with the original power supply. Can I do it. Do I have to rewire the track and is there a way to have different amps to each lane to control speed? Thanks for the help. Are there any other Florida home racers on here?
> Peace
> JC


Hey JC!

Controller wise, yes, you can upgrade those controllers to different controllers than what came with the Artin track set. Look around Professor Motor and Parma and each controller will tell you or should tell you which are for Artin plugs. If there are none for Artin plugs, then you may have to do some custom wiring of the upgraded controllers to a plug that is compatible with your Artin plugs.

As for the power, I'm not sure how Artins are setup at the power terminal portion of the track, but, with Scalextric tracks, they allow two power packs/wall warts to be plugged in at the same time that supplies power to both lanes of the track. The reason for this is so that when a car comes off the track/deslots the car that remained on the track does not get a sudden surge of voltage which in turn makes that car go faster and potentially deslot too. If Artin has a second place to plug in another power pack you could do that. Otherwise, you are looking at purchasing an external power supply, like a Pyramid variable power supply, wiring it into the track either through the terminal plug in portion of the track or by customer wiring wire taps through out the track for the various lanes.

I know that's not a ton of detail, but that should get you going in some decision making. Hope it helps a little.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## midlifer (Jan 19, 2008)

*thanks*

PD2
Thanks I am checking out your suggestions now. I am starting to wonder where all this is taking me. Since I've looked at so many folks cool tracks I fear I am traveling that path. I mean how habit forming can it be anyway? 

Peace
JC


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Commercial folding track*

Here is my 1/32 track I bought several years ago:



Here it is folded up:



And here is me and Weird Jack at Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course during the Vintage Gran Prix
:



It is hinged to fold up and the hinges are the electrical connection between the sections.

Marty


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

midlifer said:


> PD2
> Thanks I am checking out your suggestions now. I am starting to wonder where all this is taking me. Since I've looked at so many folks cool tracks I fear I am traveling that path. I mean how habit forming can it be anyway?
> 
> Peace
> JC


You are welcome! HAHAHAHA!!! How habit forming can this be? How's that Carpenters song go........you've only just begun!

Have fun!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Marty said:


> Here is my 1/32 track I bought several years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is freakin cool! You have got to post some pics or tell us how you did that? What do you mean the hinges are the electrical connection between the sections? This is awesome! I'd personally like to know more as this could be an easy setup and sto-away 1/32 layout for space constrained rooms!

Thanks for sharing Marty!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## midlifer (Jan 19, 2008)

That is sic!!!You have got to be kidding. Is there any way the set came like that. Stunning to say the least Marty thank you so much for plopping that bad boy in here. That gets me thinking and that's a BAAAD thing.


Peace
JC


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Marty, now I remember why I like you.You get more strange every year.Great track.How's what's his name(Dave).Oh to bad.Tom


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Marty said:


> And here is me and Weird Jack at Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course during the Vintage Gran Prix:


A slot car track I can take camping! How cool!!! :thumbsup:

Richard


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

neophytte said:


> A slot car track I can take camping! How cool!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Richard


We did one for Talladega in '92. 4 X 8 folded in half with a 4 lane Tyco. Controller hook ups in each corner. We were hoping the Goodyear Blimp would catch us racing and broadcast it but it was a cloudy weekend. But people from across the infield (like 2 miles ) came to race- it was fun.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

PD2 said:


> Now that is freakin cool! You have got to post some pics or tell us how you did that? What do you mean the hinges are the electrical connection between the sections? This is awesome! I'd personally like to know more as this could be an easy setup and sto-away 1/32 layout for space constrained rooms!
> 
> Thanks for sharing Marty!
> PD2:thumbsup:


The bottom side of the track has printed cicuit boards on it. The screws for the hinges and the braid from the track attach to the circuit boards. I'll get some pictures for you.

The company that made it is out of business as far as I can tell. I have had the track for several years. Three years after I bought it the web site had not been updated and the contacts were all no good.

I lived in an apartment when I bought it. It fit perfectly under my couch. If I wanted to race, I slid it out, unfolded it, plugged in the power supply and controllers, and raced. Reversed that sequence when I was done. SCJ used to have a 1/24 vintage race series and I used this track to test my cars to make sure they were going in the right direction and nothing was binding.

If you look closely at the picture at Mid-Ohio you can see I made a harness to connect the track to my car battery. We found out it gets very dusty outdoors. Jacks tires with treads really worked on the dusty track! Slick tires just barely moved!

Marty


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Marty said:


> The bottom side of the track has printed cicuit boards on it. The screws for the hinges and the braid from the track attach to the circuit boards. I'll get some pictures for you.
> 
> The company that made it is out of business as far as I can tell. I have had the track for several years. Three years after I bought it the web site had not been updated and the contacts were all no good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marty! I'd greatly appreciate seeing pics of the way its put together. From there maybe I can figure some of it out.

I'm not in an apartment, but without a spare room or basement its hard to have a semi-permanent setup. Something like this would be perfect! So any pics or info on trying to duplicate something like this would be great!

Thanks for sharing! I appreciate it!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*folding track circuit board connection*

Here is a full strip:










Close up of braid and hinges:










Marty


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

That is way cool Marty! :thumbsup:


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)

Marty said:


> If you look closely at the picture at Mid-Ohio you can see I made a harness to connect the track to my car battery. We found out it gets very dusty outdoors. Jacks tires with treads really worked on the dusty track! Slick tires just barely moved! Marty


Yep! That particular day all tires worked great until the 1:1 scale cars started racing. We were just below the Esses at Mid-Ohio during Vintage weekend. By the end of a couple of 1:1 laps, the QuickStart slot track was covered in dust. Only tires with treads would make it around the lower curve and back "up" (the track was on a hill). Fun times! 
There is an old review which I wrote for an online slot magazine many years ago. It details Marty's track and has links.
The article is at - http://www.oldweirdherald.com/scalestuff/onethreetwo/quickstart/quickstart.html
QuickStart website - http://www.towin.com/slotcar/

Jack
http://www.weirdjack.com/


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Marty said:


> Here is a full strip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marty,

Thank you so much! I do appreciate you sharing and posting photos! That actually helps!

So it looks like all they did was do routed track in the MDF. Laid brad that was thick for the rails, but strapped the braid at the edge so that they completed the contacts for each folded up section. It looks like the green breadboard stuff is to hold the braid overlap down and then they also used some counter sunk screws to screw the braid to the MDF through the green bread board. Interesting! Man, I think this would be a very simple, easy to do layout! I love it! Cool stuff and thanks Marty again for sharing!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

